#ubuntu-freshers 2007-05-03
[mwhudson(n=mwh@62-31-157-102.cable.ubr01.azte.blueyonder.co.uk)]  help
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-05-04
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/dmwaters)- {global notice} Good day all. We had a problem with one of our rotation servers that segfaulted. We are currently working on the problem, and i will give any further updates in wallops, thank you for your time, and thank you for using freenode!
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/dmwaters)- {global notice} Hi all! freenode is currently looking for both main rotation  servers and a hub in Europe. if you are interested in sponsoring a server for freenode please see: http://freenode.net/hosting_ircd.shtml Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
!dmwaters:*! Hi all, looks like we're still having some problems with that rotation server from earlier, we're still working on the problem, thank you for your time, and thank you for using freenode!
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/dmwaters)- {global notice} hi all! I need to do some emergency maintenence on 2 rotation servers to help get more rotation servers back into the rotation. This will be mildly disruptive, and i will give more information in wallops as i go. /mode your_nick +w to see them. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
!dmwaters:*! Good day all. the first server i'm going to restart has about 4200 users on it. i'll do it in about 5 minutes or less
!dmwaters:*! Ok all, first server done.
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-05-05
!dmwaters:*! Ok all, next server to be restarted has 180 users,  small one, about 2 minutes or less.
!dmwaters:*! Next server has about 1200 users. 5mins or less till restart
!dmwaters:*! Alright folks, 1 more big one and i'm done, effected users, about 7200 or so give or take. will restart it soon as it's done building.
!BearPerson:*! by the way, if you're a channel with +J, it might be a good idea to turn that off for a while until everyone is done reconnecting
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/dmwaters)- {global notice} Good day folks. We're done with the emergency maintenence for the time being. We had this scheduled for 6am utc for the 5th but do to some dificulties it had to be pushed up a bit. I apologize for the inconvenience, and thank you for using freenode!
!RichiH:*! Hi all. The recent splits we experienced were due to some routes failing at a sponsor's place. The issues should be resolved, now. Sorry for the inconvenience and thank you for using freenode.
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-05-06
!RichiH:*! Good news, everyone! A certain viking blonde going by the name of Dahlskjvtzprxxx has been born some years ago. If you feel like spamming christel with well-wishes, now is the time.
